# tree stand plans



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

i am at work and i cant hook u up with plans from here but i can once i get home so pm me and i have a sweet hang on design you can use that is simple and goes in the tree good


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks man hope to see the plans lits see some more


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ok here they are the pics are prolly worth more than the drawing for the plans  i am not an artist but you will get the idea. this stand is basically the old "Screaming Eagle" Stand. these were never built to sell just for my personal use. this stand does require welding the plans and pics of the other hang on stand i make does not require welding but it is hanging in a tree i will yank it out this weekend and take pics of it and post the plans for that one too. both are great and fairly simple to make. side note about this stand i use teflon washers anywhere that a bolt goes through the metal. i also didnt include any measurements as you can make them to fit you my stands are kinda big since i am 6'6" 350lbs so i make the seats high and platforms wide so the measurements would be bigger than most want. anyway here they are.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

here are the plans i drew if you have any other questions about these stand pm me the stand in the pics is 10-12 years old they hold up well cause that stand hasnt been babied lol


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work and thanks agin might make me one and cant wait to see the other one :shade:


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

any others come one there gota be more lits see them


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

try searching deerstandplans.net gives detail plans for box and leaning stands

bh


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks man any others more the better to make more


----------



## farmerj85 (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you checked prices at non-sporting stores? Rural King (farm supplies store) and Menards (home improvement store) have ladder stands here in Southern IL for about 60 bucks and sometimes you can find hang-ons for the same price. I trust cheap ladder stands but not so much on cheap hang ons. But I get where your coming from, I like to be crafty and build my own stuff too. But, sometimes it's just easier to get one from a box.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

hey thanks and never new that Menards would have this stuff


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a good looking lock on. I was wondering what kept the stand from sliding down the tree? Does the pipe keep it, most stands use some sort of blade. Just questions because I am thinking about making me a few of these along with some climbing sticks out of some pipe.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry guys i didnt get the other stand out of the woods this weekend the in-laws came up and i had a business meeting on the golf course all day saturday i will get out there one night this week and get it cause i really want to see whats on the trail cam


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks really good. How much does it weigh do you think?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

depending on how big u make the platforms they weight between 11-15 pounds that one is about 18 because dad just had to put 3/4 plywood over the platfrom to make it bigger since i get to hang them lol


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

hey thanks agin for ur guys input how u guys made ur so i started on maken mine yesterday and almost done make out of wood doing some tuch ups and ill post some pics when im done


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

here it is tell me what u think


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

The pictures didnt come up at all.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

ill try agin


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

*watch the store*

I can certainly understand your want for homemade stand plans due to the economy. It's getting hard to do alot. however, I was amazed that Menard's and Rural King had stands and at reasonable prices. Also, be sure to check out Dick's Sporting Goods. I saw in the ad last week that there is a nice hang on stand they have for only $35.00.

Good luck!!!


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

mountaindewdude said:


> I can certainly understand your want for homemade stand plans due to the economy. It's getting hard to do alot. however, I was amazed that Menard's and Rural King had stands and at reasonable prices. Also, be sure to check out Dick's Sporting Goods. I saw in the ad last week that there is a nice hang on stand they have for only $35.00.
> 
> Good luck!!!


They also have a ladder stand that was $35 last year. They said they would have them this year, I need to check to see.


----------



## justinfritz (Aug 9, 2009)

those are some pretty slick looking stands


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I purchased Two ladders last year from BPS @ thier fall classis sale, I went to ck them & move one last week & they are rusted out not safe at all. Just cheap thin steel pure junk I paid $90.00 ea. they norm sell for 120.00 I bought 2 thinking I got a good deal what I got was riped off. Wheew that felt good.

Now I just built 3 ladders for the price I would have paid for 1 @ regular price.
1" & 3/4" EMT conduit + they are ALOT stronger stands & they are Galvanized so they wont rust easily. Ill try to get some pics tomarrow cammera batt dead tonight.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

any others always up to make more stands


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I just made one out of extra posts from my kids' trampoline. I used the posts and 2x4's for the ladder and bolted a platform on the top with a little kicker for added strangth. Its nice, it breaks down into 4' lengths for easier transport! Its sitting in the woods right now. I have to go back out tomorrow to set it up. It was too dark in there to set it up tonight. I will take a pic and post it for you.
I bought a ladder stand from Dicks last year. I left it out all year and it is still in great shape. No visible rust anywhere.


----------



## Scottie14823 (Dec 23, 2007)

And this is the set up i am making next,Adjustible Platform from the tree of all angles,With one of my two swivel boat seats in the center ..36x36 Platform 



















Best wishes


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

those look pretty good guys..I dont know why but i dont think i could trust a homemade unless it was vigorously tested


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

mountaindewdude said:


> I can certainly understand your want for homemade stand plans due to the economy. It's getting hard to do alot. however, I was amazed that Menard's and Rural King had stands and at reasonable prices. Also, be sure to check out Dick's Sporting Goods. I saw in the ad last week that there is a nice hang on stand they have for only $35.00.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Got one last week. It's just fine. I don't think you can make one for that unless you don't have to buy the steel, paint, plywood/expanded metal etc...
I got one just like it from Sportsman's Guide last year, left it hanging all year, and its OK.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

bowkid56 said:


> i know there is already post out there just can find them so i start a new one i am looking for plans to make a tree stand im interested in what ever climing hang on and ladder stand it can be mettel or wood just trying to save money times are giting hard to buy thing so help me out and thanks


CLICK HERE.... for an thread with some good pics and ideas. Good luck this season!


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a couple of sites ......... we built 3 of the tower stands from the first site last month and they came out great. Couple hours prefab work on the deck/bottom, sides, ladder, 1.5 hours to erect the base & completely assemble. Extremely rock solid and we believe they could be up to 16' to the floor using 16' 4x4's for the 'legs'. Plans are around $15 on the site. Couple of pics below the links of the first one we built. Definitely big enough for 2 adults to be comfortable with plenty of room. 

http://www.renterprises.net/deerstand.html

http://www.greenleaf-designs.com/


----------



## jimlopp (Aug 24, 2009)

thats a really nice stand tough to set up for one person thoough ?


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

No, plans give dimension/instructions/materials list for 1 person or 2 person stand. Check out lots of answers & info on their FAQ page:

http://www.renterprises.net/deerblindplans_faq.html


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

Plans call for 3 people to stand the tower, we found that 2 could easily do it. They have it down to a science and it is fool proof. Check out their FAQ page - has lots of answers & info.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

i need some plans to


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I made a few of these before portable stands.










You can drive a bunch of 1 1/4" roofing nails through 1/2 plywood, then nail (or screw)to 2x4 and drill holes through that for the rods, instead of getting truss plates. Put it up in crotch of tree.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

how much do all these cost to make? i rather spend the 48 bucks out the door and buy a big game xl treestand


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

deerwhackmaster said:


> how much do all these cost to make? i rather spend the 48 bucks out the door and buy a big game xl treestand


post #36 didn't cost me anything. Picked up scrap at the jobs. Can't be more than $15-$20 to buy everything.


----------

